# Riot's Adventure



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

Spring break has come to an end (boooo!). I didn't get online much, just too busy, but I thought I would update on how we have been doing. 

Apparently, I need to hold Riot to higher standards on OB stuff. If I do that, he is very cute! I had a gift certificate for some private lessons in SC with Connie Cleveland, so we headed down there Wednesday afternoon. I have been training with Connie since my first dog was in training, so we go back a ways. We had a really great lesson. I have so much to work on! It's really my fault. I'm lazy at training him. But now I have a plan, which is exactly what I needed. I have have encouragement, because Connie seems to think that he is going to be really good.

I stayed the night, so I also got to watch her teach three classes (Novice, Open, and Utility). We got up early the next morning to field train with a group. I threw lots of birds for everyone, and Riot got a few marks. He did great on the two land singles. The thrower for the first mark said "I was all ready to help him but he just nailed it." Good boy!! He still doesn't bring the birds all the way back. He probably needs to be forced on them. We also got two water singles. The first was on the bank of the opposite shore, so he picked up the bird, got onto the land and then stood there, not sure what to do. Dork! The thrower chased him back in the water and he came back. The second mark was all the way in the water, and he grabbed it and turned right around. Good boy!! 

Connie and I had a chat afterward, because I was telling her I just don't know what I want to do with Riot, since he having fun with everything. She said Riot could do hunt tests and such, but in her opinion, knowing my crappy financial situation and other factors, she really thinks I should stick to obedience for now. And honestly, the more I think about it, the more I feel that she is probably right. OB is definitely cheaper, especially the entry fees. I won't need such frequent pro lessons like I do with field. I can also train OB by myself most of the time, and I can just take him on the road for distractions. I will still throw him bumpers, but we won't worry much about the T. I would still like to at least get a JH on him, which he could do after I FF him on birds. 

Anyway, just some thoughts that I've been having. We will see how everything goes. All I know is that I need to get out and heel my boy! And I will, once I get home from class...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you had an awesome spring break 

Some may disagree but you need to do what you feel will be most rewarding to both of you - and if you can more comfortably afford obedience that sounds like a less stressful path - especially given the positiveness of Connie's assessment!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hear you with the financial and training needs of field vs. obedience. I am so jealous you get to train with Connie, what an opportunity!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we wish you the best either way. Definitely at least solidify for that JH with the training you have already done. Maybe in a few years time you could re-visit the field? 

Add me to the extremely jealous that you know and get to regularly train with Connie Cleveland. Green with envy!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Well we wish you the best either way. Definitely at least solidify for that JH with the training you have already done. Maybe in a few years time you could re-visit the field?


That is kind of my thought as well. Maybe when I am more stable in life and have more expendable income


----------

